# Pseudomugil furcatus~First set



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I got these guys less then a week ago so they are still settling in. Couldn't wait to take some photos of them though. Not real happy with the results, but that just gives me an excuse to try again!




























The only one I go with his fins flared, didn't turn out real well.










Also need to capture a few of the females. These shots were taken with a Canon XTi, Canon 100mm macro lens and over head flash off-camera.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Pseudomugil furcatus~Frist set*

Wow. gorgeous pictures. expensive camera indeed.


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! great pictures


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

My favriote fish, has to be some of the best forktail shots i have seen. If your "Not real happy with the results" cant wait to see the ones you are happy with!!! i tried to take photos of my forktails awhile ago how did you get such clear shots? mine zipped around the tank so much i got motion sick trying to chase them LOL. I love it when the males show off to the females their so cool looking and look so good in a planted tank!!!! just pretty and unusual enough to add to the tank but not detract from the whole scape IMHO.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Great pictures! Oregon_aqua, to get clear shot, you've almost got to use an external flash overhead, and wait for the fish to swim underneath the flash. That's what makes the black background as well.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks all!

Oregon, as Kris said, its all about light. Flash lets you freeze the action of the fish. I had to sit in front of the tank for a little while to get these shots. Waiting for the fish to be under my flash beam, no point in chasing them. 

Even if you have a point and shoot, still use the flash, it just need to be diffused. Try taping some tissue over it.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Oregon, as Kris said, its all about light. Flash lets you freeze the action of the fish. I had to sit in front of the tank for a little while to get these shots. Waiting for the fish to be under my flash beam, no point in chasing them.
> 
> Even if you have a point and shoot, still use the flash, it just need to be diffused. Try taping some tissue over it.


You mean I can take pics of fast fish with by diffusing the camera's flash with a piece of semi-translucent tissue?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Oregon, as Kris said, its all about light. Flash lets you freeze the action of the fish. I had to sit in front of the tank for a little while to get these shots. Waiting for the fish to be under my flash beam, no point in chasing them.
> 
> Even if you have a point and shoot, still use the flash, it just need to be diffused. Try taping some tissue over it.


Great shots! Those guys are so frenetic I get tired watching them! Then I find out that they normally live in fast flowing streams, no wonder.

I have a point and shoot - how do you keep the flash from reflecting of the front glass? Is the tissue paper supposed to prevent this or do you need to shoot at an angle?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Revernance said:


> You mean I can take pics of fast fish with by diffusing the camera's flash with a piece of semi-translucent tissue?


It will help yes. The flash will freeze the motion of fish, allowing your camera to shoot at a faster speed.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah, very nice photo series of one lovely Rainbow fish...
Congrats, mate!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

thats a cool little fish. what tank size do they require?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

jazzlvr123 said:


> thats a cool little fish. what tank size do they require?


Depends on how many you want to have... They do not get too big...


----------



## Tsi_User (Jul 26, 2008)

I saw these at my LFS and really wanted to pick up some, very unique!


----------

